# Golden Slayers



## Sammaven (May 13, 2009)

This is a bit o' fiction on a chapter I made up.. 


"This is ridiculous!" shouted the massive Second Captain, looking up at his old friend, Sergeant Biul.

"Be calm, friend. The First obviously has its reasons for doing something such as this, although I know not of what it could be.."

"It's as if they are just disgusted by our very presence.. To be sent away from your own brothers! It's.. It's torture, Biul," Jorgun said, smashing a massive hand into the table.

"This is a duty that must be done. We were the most available chapter at the time. First Captain August has much on his mind," said Biul, trying to calm down the Second Captain.

"What? Now you're siding with the First? I mean no offense to my betters, but if his other "duties" affect his ability to interact with the other Companies, maybe he shouldn't be Captain of the First."

"Sir you go too far. August is a capable man. I doubt insulting and degrading the First Captain would help you at all. We must simply do our duties and deal with other matters after that," said Biul, finally getting though to Jorgun.

"You are right as always my friend. Let us go to this planet Gerrul IV and teach these rebels what it means to turn your back on the Emperor!

"They will indeed pay a terrible price. Our Company is more than enough to punch a hole right through the traitors' hearts. We fight for the Emperor, we die for the Emperor!" replied Biul, pounding a fist into his chest.

Jorgun returned the gesture, and walked over to the viewport. "We will be entering the Warp soon.. I shall return to my quarters now. Fairwell, Biul," said Jorgun, taking up Biul in a bear hug before trudging back to the Captain's room.

+++

The ground came up fast as the Thunderhawk made its lightning quick decent. The ramp slammed into the ground, a squad of Golden Slayers leaping out of the gunshipTheir golden plate armor was shining in the bright sun, bolt pistols and power halberds at the ready for combat. The Terminators brought up their shields and secured the landing zone, forming a perimeter.

Jorgun looked out through his helmet, watching the men of the Second go about their various duties.

"Men! Let's crush this rebellion and get back to our brothers where we belong! We fight for the Emperor, we die for the Emperor! Jorgun shouted out the warcry, resounding off the walls of the buildings and echoing through the courtyard.

A hundred and fifteen space marines returned the battle roar and rushed toward the rebel position.

The traitors, atleast a thousand in number, had taken the Governor's palace and were using it as a fortified bunker. Large mounted guns shot large caliber bullets down at the charging Golden Slayers, who didn't even lose a single man.

Biul was the first all the way up the stairs, and he was the first to die. Dozens of landmines exploded on the Sergeant, blasting his body to a bloody mush.

Jorgun screamed away his anger, he would have to save grieving for later. He ripped out a man's throat with his power halberd, and then cleaved it through four traitors before bringing up his shield against a hail of gunshots.

They bounced harmfully off, and he marched forward. The Captain looked over, and winced as he saw a trooper ripped apart by what looked like a giant claw.

A machine, the size of two or three dreadnoughts, burst through the wall and crashed its huge clawed arms through the space marines. Three died and Sergeant Vernus was gruesomely injured.

"FALL BACK!" roared a furious and confused Second Captain, stumbling back through the broken bodies of rebels.

The machine spewed out fire from a daemonic maw, the face carved into the top of it seemed to move as if alive.

Out on the street again, the Slayers regrouped. The Captain caught site of the three remaining Sergeants.

"That.. That looked like a Chaos Defiler..." said Jorgun through gritted teeth.

"Indeed, sir. We believe that this rebellion was in fact an ambush.. There may even be traitor marines, my lord," offered Y'mellus.

Captain Jorgun thought of his options. "Send the terminators in followed by heavy weapons.. Sergeant Laskulz you shall cover our flanks. I will take my terminators and reinforce the front and sides. And Y'mellus.. Get one of your troopers to gain contact with the ship.. We need to inform the Chapter about this ambush, for if we don't succeed the entire planet could be consumed by Chaos.

"Aye, sir." said Y'mellus. 

"Let's do this, marines!" said Jorgun, walking up the slippery golden steps towards the Palace.


Mmkay that's it for Chapter One.. I'll write ch2 if yall enjoyed this one.


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Poor sergeant Biul, land mines are a bugger. That was pretty good, except maybe a little short. Could you send me a private message when/if you write a second one? + rep for you mate. :drinks:


----------

